# So what's on this weekend?



## Captain Morgan (Jan 19, 2005)

i'm doing ribs for my sister who just got back from China.  The old family get together, ribs have been requested, and I can't wait to do them.

You guys?


----------



## Finney (Jan 19, 2005)

Probably nothing.    Might drive down to Savannah and eat at 'The Lady and Sons" (Paula Dean's) restaurant.  The wife has been talking about going back since our last trip down there.
I we stay here, probably something on the grill... not the smoker.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been inspired by Jane!  I will be doing pork butts this weekend!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2005)

Probably just gonna shovel snow. Oh I'll do some grilling but no smoking.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 19, 2005)

Thinking of doing some baby back ribs for the games on Sunday, give me something to munch on.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2005)

Got bronchitis and rhinusitus, ain't going outside for a few days!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Probably just gonna shovel snow. Oh I'll do some grilling but no smoking.



Changed my mind (yeah..I think I had 1). I'm doing Chris's pepper shrimp thats posted under seafood in reciepes.   :loony:


----------



## Finney (Jan 19, 2005)

BRONTOSAURUS AND RHINOCEROS!     
DAMN BOY!  WHERE YOU BEEN?!?!


----------



## ROB O (Jan 19, 2005)

This:

http://www.patskingofsteaks.com/

Please, please, please, do it just this one time for me guys :prayer:  :prayer:  :prayer:  :prayer:  :prayer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> ...  Of course, I'm picking up some Texas BB Rub on the way home this evening, so I may have to throw a couple slabs of spares on to try that stuff out!
> 
> 
> TL


You haven't tried that yet, TexLaw?  Boy, are you in for a treat!!!  Did you get both blends?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Uhm........I dunno........snow cones? popsicles? Maybe some Red Beans and rice. Woodreaux


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm gonna get some butts on tomorrow, then try for a smoked prime rib roast on Saturday with my folks (postponed Xmas dinner).

Everyone was sick, bad weather, yada, yada, yada. Now we gotta try and exchange gifts before January is over or we might as well forget it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> ...  Now we gotta try and exchange gifts before January is over or we might as well forget it.


Well, if it doesn't happen, look at it this way...You have a good start on next Crhistmas.  :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2005)

Suz...you're gonna cook that ham??  Like, that might not be the best idear!!  I froze a pork butt a while back in the foodsaver and when I took it out to smomke it has GREEN spots on it...I threw it OUT!!  Brave??....maybe....SICK???...more than likely!!  

MY butts will have to wait another weekend as I have a change in plans!  Oh well, next weekend for shizzel!!


----------

